# برمجة ardinuo



## رسل حافظ (5 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله اخوتي في الله اتمنى منكم مساعدتي انا اعمل الان على مشروع تخرج وهو (spider robot) بأستخدام micro servo motor وعددها 12 مع ardinuo card بحمد الله انتهيت انا وصديقتي من صنع الهيكل الميكانيكي الا اننا الان نواجه صعوبة في برمجة ardinuo مع الموتورات فأرجو ممن لديه علم بهذا مساعدتي ولكم مني صالح الدعاء


----------



## ksmksam (10 مارس 2013)

ممكن تستخدمو البك ولا صعب
وانا مستعد اساعدكم


----------



## رسل حافظ (15 مارس 2013)

شكرا لك مهندس خالد اتمنى منك المساعدة فمشروعي هو spider robot يتكون من 4 ارجل كل رجل بها 3 مفاصل وكل مفصل به servo motor اي عدد الموتورات هي 12 موتور ونحن نحاول برمجة الاردينو مع هذة الموتورات ليتحرك حركة عنكبوتية وان شاء الله سابعث لك صورته في اقرب وقت


----------



## aboamr007 (26 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم

اليكي افضل دروس باللغة العربية لبرمجة بطاقات اردينو
تجيدينها هنا
mod_robotProgramming

كما انه ستجدين في نفس الموقع العديد من المشاريع التي يمكن ان تفيدك

وللاستفادة أكثر يمكنك تحميل مشروع الهيكسابود من الرابط التالي:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...lYuF59eZtG1zB6g&bvm=bv.44342787,d.Yms&cad=rja


----------



## رسل حافظ (17 أبريل 2013)

شكرا لك ابو عمر اتمنى ان تتواصلو معي للاستفادة من علمكم


----------



## سعيد الشايب (19 أبريل 2013)

يمكنك استخدام البورده mega حيث تدعم التحكم فى اكثر من servo فى نفس الوقت 


MegaServo Hardware Servo library

This library allows an Arduino board to control one to twelve RC (hobby) servo motors on a standard Arduino board or up to 48 servos on an Arduino Mega. Each servo can be attached to any unused digital pin.


----------



## diesel engine (21 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------

